# Puching out holes in paper gaskets



## SBWHART (Jul 28, 2009)

When making paper or plastic gaskets for small engines, you have to punch or cut out a lot of small holes that need to match up with the part.

This little idea that will speed this process along.

What you need is one of those spring loaded automatic centre punches.

You turn up a punch from silver steel with a nice deep centre drill in one end, you turn up a step the size of the hole you want to punch, harden it, and assemble it into the punch.

Use one of the parts as a guide in this case it a cylinder cover put the punch through one of the holes press it till it clicks keep the part positioned repeat for the next etc etc.







This is an example in a bit of paper with a spare Punch and a brass bush that I used to grip it to turn the dia down along with a C o C to give you the idea.

Hope this little idea will be of use.


Stew


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice idea Thm: - Thanks Stew 
Regards, Arnold


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 28, 2009)

Very timely as I will be needing to make gaskets shortly for some projects. Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm: Thanks loads.

 Ron


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jul 28, 2009)

Great idea Stew. I'll give it a try next time I'm making gaskets (which will also be my first time ;D )

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Chaps

I just hope it will be of use to you, its good to share.

Have fun

Stew


----------

